# Hobby shops



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm planning a trip in a couple of weeks to Niagra Falls. I will be driving from Toledo, OH to Niagra Falls - staying in US along Lake Erie (route 90 from Cleveland to Buffalo area). Anyone aware of any good hobby shops that sell HO stuff along the way?

Thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a hobby shop that I know of, but I do highly recommend doing lunch at Quaker Stake and Lube. It's one of the first exits in Erie, PA on the north side of I-90. Truly a memorable experience!!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I always enjoy a trip to Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart 

http://www.niagarahobby.com/


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

rbrunne1 said:


> I always enjoy a trip to Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart
> 
> http://www.niagarahobby.com/


Looks like a nice shop.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you have to jog down by canton, there 1 there, and 1 in buffalo up by the falls.
I think they now have an ho track

marks
2701 Fulton Drive Northwest Canton, OH 44718‎

Ace Hobby Shop, 1801 Pierce Avenue, Niagara Falls, NY, 14301, 
maybe? Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart, 3366 Union Rd., Buffalo, NY 14225-5110 

also here a good link

http://www.scaleautoracing.com/rcwys/nop.html


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I can eat and buy slot cars!:tongue:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Ace Hobby Shop & Niagara Hobby*

Ace Hobby moved from Pierce Ave years ago. Here is new location:

3019 Niagara Street Niagara Falls, NY 14303‎

(716) 282-9753

Owner is Ron. Heckava nice guy. 
Shop has a huge 1/32 track and some HO stuff

Niagara Hobby has both Tomy HO road course, AW dragstrip, and Carrera 1/24 tracks. Hundreds of cars in stock from AW, LL, Tomy, Scalextric, Carrera, and others.

Springville NY Is about 25 miles south of Buffalo and has a very active HO Club that races Fray and Nostalgia Tjets.
Website:

http://www.springvilleslotcarclub.com/


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

crap!! my bad!! springville has some sweet tracks!
2 TKO tracks and a 10 or 12 lane tomy

great people, will be down there in a couple of weeks to do some t-jet racing


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AND there is one place in Greece, New York, near Rochester that you should stop at, Fantasy Raceways. Here is a vid of the track - 



and here is his website - http://www.fantasyraceways.com/
Last I knew he was still in business. Tell Roger I said hello! pig


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Fantasy Raceways is a cool place, but it's about an hour east of Buffalo


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

no ho track,


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotking said:


> no ho track,


Yeah, your right he doesn't have an HO TRACK, but he sure does have a lot of HO PARTS AND CARS! I thought that was what tasman was looking for, i.e., and I will quote him, "Anyone aware of any good hobby shops that sell HO stuff along the way?" I think that Fantasy Raceway fits that pretty good. The wall behind the counter is full of HO stuff. Geez ......... there always has to be one somewhere. Why here? pig


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

partspig said:


> and here is his website - http://www.fantasyraceways.com/
> Last I knew he was still in business. Tell Roger I said hello! pig


Roger is definitely still in business. I was there a few weeks ago and he had a good assortment of HO cars, some new Dash bodies and AW cars and older Tomy, Tyco, and LL in blister packs on the wall behind the counter. He also has trays of parts for AFX, Tjet, Tomy, LL, and other HO cars. It's not the neatest or most organized shop, but part of the appeal is digging around and finding stuff. He is closed Mondays and opens at about 3pm most days. Best bet would be to call ahead.

PS: I live right near Exit 53 (Buffalo exit) off RT 90 and have 100's of cars and parts for sale. If you are passing through and want to stop in, you're welcome. PM me for phone and directions if you are interested.
-Joe


----------

